# Acs - 2021



## Rnkumar083 (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi, I have applied for acs on Feb 13th, it's more than a month now. I didn't get any updates dashboard shows status as with assessor. Any idea about the current timeline to process.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rnkumar083 said:


> Hi, I have applied for acs on Feb 13th, it's more than a month now. I didn't get any updates dashboard shows status as with assessor. Any idea about the current timeline to process.


Drop in a mail to help ACS and ask for status to make sure that it’s not slipped between the cracks
Cheers


----------



## Rnkumar083 (Jan 9, 2021)

NB said:


> Drop in a mail to help ACS and ask for status to make sure that it’s not slipped between the cracks
> Cheers


Sure, thank you. I have sent an email.


----------



## Pihu25 (Dec 3, 2020)

Hi,

ACS has deducted two years from my total experience as a Software Engineer. I can claim another 5 points with those two years. Amidst all the discussions I have come across regarding the ACS deduction, I am not sure if it is okay to do so? Can someone please confirm?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Pihu25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS has deducted two years from my total experience as a Software Engineer. I can claim another 5 points with those two years. Amidst all the discussions I have come across regarding the ACS deduction, I am not sure if it is okay to do so? Can someone please confirm?


This is a very grey area and the department is not providing any clarification regarding this. Best consulting an agent.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pihu25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS has deducted two years from my total experience as a Software Engineer. I can claim another 5 points with those two years. Amidst all the discussions I have come across regarding the ACS deduction, I am not sure if it is okay to do so? Can someone please confirm?


What are your points now ?
Are you onshore or offshore?
Cheers


----------



## Pihu25 (Dec 3, 2020)

NB said:


> What are your points now ?
> Are you onshore or offshore?
> Cheers


Hi NB,
I am onshore currently with 90 points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pihu25 said:


> Hi NB,
> I am onshore currently with 90 points.


If you don’t mind losing the PR application fees, it’s a gamble you can take
There is a small chance you can get away with it
I am presuming you have 90 points under 189 which will increase to 95 and 100
Be mentally and financially prepared to have your application rejected
Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Rnkumar083 said:


> Hi, I have applied for acs on Feb 13th, it's more than a month now. I didn't get any updates dashboard shows status as with assessor. Any idea about the current timeline to process.


Have you received the assessment outcome?or any response for you email? One of my friend has applied on the same date and still waiting for the same. Not sure what’s their current timeline to process.


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Silentpoison said:


> Have you received the assessment outcome?or any response for you email? One of my friend has applied on the same date and still waiting for the same. Not sure what’s their current timeline to process.


Hi mate, did your friend received assessment outcome? Because I am also in same boat


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Rnkumar083 said:


> Hi, I have applied for acs on Feb 13th, it's more than a month now. I didn't get any updates dashboard shows status as with assessor. Any idea about the current timeline to process.


Hi Kumar, can I please know whether you have received skill assessment outcome.? Because I have also applied in similar dates only


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

adsips91 said:


> Hi mate, did your friend received assessment outcome? Because I am also in same boat


Not yet. It’s already 6th week now, though it’s 8-10 weeks officially.


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Silentpoison said:


> Not yet. It’s already 6th week now, though it’s 8-10 weeks officially.


Was he asked for any additional document mate?


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

adsips91 said:


> Was he asked for any additional document mate?


Nope. They didn’t


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

It's very wierd. I have seen some other people facing the same thing who applied in similar dates


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

adsips91 said:


> It's very wierd. I have seen some other people facing the same thing who applied in similar dates


Not sure what they are upto. We do not have anything apart from waiting.


----------



## Rnkumar083 (Jan 9, 2021)

Silentpoison said:


> Have you received the assessment outcome?or any response for you email? One of my friend has applied on the same date and still waiting for the same. Not sure what’s their current timeline to process.


Not yet 6th week running now, still nothing. No response yet to email as well.


----------



## Rnkumar083 (Jan 9, 2021)

adsips91 said:


> Hi Kumar, can I please know whether you have received skill assessment outcome.? Because I have also applied in similar dates only


Not yet, no request for additional documents either. And no response yet on the email as well. Not sure what to do.


----------



## Rnkumar083 (Jan 9, 2021)

Pihu25 said:


> Hi,
> 
> ACS has deducted two years from my total experience as a Software Engineer. I can claim another 5 points with those two years. Amidst all the discussions I have come across regarding the ACS deduction, I am not sure if it is okay to do so? Can someone please confirm?


When did you apply for acs and when you got the outcome?


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Silentpoison said:


> Not sure what they are upto. We do not have anything apart from waiting.


Yes it's very wierd. Please update here, once you receive the outcome


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Yes no idea what they are up to. Please update here, once you receive the outcome 


Rnkumar083 said:


> Not yet, no request for additional documents either. And no response yet on the email as well. Not sure what to do.


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Rnkumar083 said:


> Not yet, no request for additional documents either. And no response yet on the email as well. Not sure what to do.


Hi Kumar, any update from ACS so far?. I know one guy who applied on 12 Feb received result on 18 march


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Silentpoison said:


> Not yet. It’s already 6th week now, though it’s 8-10 weeks officially.


Hi mate, any update from ACS?


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

adsips91 said:


> Hi mate, any update from ACS?


Nope, nothing


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

adsips91 said:


> Hi mate, any update from ACS?


nothing from acs 🙁


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

adsips91 said:


> Hi Kumar, any update from ACS so far?. I know one guy who applied on 12 Feb received result on 18 march


Oh nice. Is it positive?


----------



## Rnkumar083 (Jan 9, 2021)

adsips91 said:


> Hi Kumar, any update from ACS so far?. I know one guy who applied on 12 Feb received result on 18 march


Nope nothing yet😢 is it positive for him? And did they contact him before results.


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Silentpoison said:


> Oh nice. Is it positive?


No mate, it was not positive


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Rnkumar083 said:


> Nope nothing yet😢 is it positive for him? And did they contact him before results.


No mate its not positive and they didnt contact before result. Did you receive results mate?


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

adsips91 said:


> No mate, it was not positive


That’s sad. Any specific reasons ?


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

Hi there,
I applied for a ACS Review on 12th of Feb and got the result on 25th of March. It was positive. As I see, they are taking little bit of an extra time these days. Thanks


----------



## Rnkumar083 (Jan 9, 2021)

adsips91 said:


> No mate its not positive and they didnt contact before result. Did you receive results mate?


Haven't got my results yet. What was the reason?


----------



## Rnkumar083 (Jan 9, 2021)

Dina Perera said:


> Hi there,
> I applied for a ACS Review on 12th of Feb and got the result on 25th of March. It was positive. As I see, they are taking little bit of an extra time these days. Thanks


Congratulations. Was it review or original assessment. Did you get results earlier and applied for review?


----------



## DD (Jan 15, 2017)

Rnkumar083 said:


> Congratulations. Was it review or original assessment. Did you get results earlier and applied for review?


Thanks
It was a review as they haven't assessed my experience before. Review takes approximately 2-4 weeks as per their guidelines. But for me it took 6 weeks. Hopefully, you all will get yours soon.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

My friend has received today morning and the result is positive.


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Silentpoison said:


> My friend has received today morning and the result is positive.


That's great. Congrats. Can I please know what date he applied? Is it normal assessment or review assessment?


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Rnkumar083 said:


> Haven't got my results yet. What was the reason?


Hi Kumar, can I please know did you receive the result?


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

adsips91 said:


> That's great. Congrats. Can I please know what date he applied? Is it normal assessment or review assessment?


Normal assessment. Applied in feb-12


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Rnkumar083 said:


> Nope nothing yet😢 is it positive for him? And did they contact him before results.


Hi Kumar, any update regarding results?


----------



## Rnkumar083 (Jan 9, 2021)

adsips91 said:


> Hi Kumar, any update regarding results?


I just recieved it and the results was mixed for two of companies they said insufficient payment evidence. But I did submit my payslips and form 16 and they didn't ask me for any extra documents after 7 weeks receiving this results. What's my next steps? Review or appeal and does it cost 400 dollars?


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Rnkumar083 said:


> I just recieved it and the results was mixed for two of companies they said insufficient payment evidence. But I did submit my payslips and form 16 and they didn't ask me for any extra documents after 7 weeks receiving this results. What's my next steps? Review or appeal and does it cost 400 dollars?


Generally if you have to submit additional documents, then you have to go for review which cost 395 dollars. Have you submitted bank statements?


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Not sure about form 16 but Payslip, form26as and bank statements can make the evidence stronger as my friend submitted these and got positive. Again it depends on CO. You need to pay extra if you are going for a review.


----------



## adsips91 (Mar 23, 2021)

Rnkumar083 said:


> I just recieved it and the results was mixed for two of companies they said insufficient payment evidence. But I did submit my payslips and form 16 and they didn't ask me for any extra documents after 7 weeks receiving this results. What's my next steps? Review or appeal and does it cost 400 dollars?


Have any of your company work experience got assessed?


----------



## Rnkumar083 (Jan 9, 2021)

adsips91 said:


> Have any of your company work experience got assessed?


Yes all remaining experience are assessed positive. I had form 26as well.


----------



## Rnkumar083 (Jan 9, 2021)

Silentpoison said:


> Not sure about form 16 but Payslip, form26as and bank statements can make the evidence stronger as my friend submitted these and got positive. Again it depends on CO. You need to pay extra if you are going for a review.


Should I review or appeal? If I appeal and same result then another 400 dollars for review? During appeal do they discuss with us or its just like same waiting and get the result concept.


----------



## Rnkumar083 (Jan 9, 2021)

adsips91 said:


> Generally if you have to submit additional documents, then you have to go for review which cost 395 dollars. Have you submitted bank statements?


I haven't submitted bank statements earlier. As two documents is what their guidelines suggest and for all my other experience also it's same.


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Rnkumar083 said:


> Should I review or appeal? If I appeal and same result then another 400 dollars for review? During appeal do they discuss with us or its just like same waiting and get the result concept.


It depends on CO . Some might ask for additional docs. Try checking with someone who has recently gone for an appeal.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rnkumar083 said:


> Should I review or appeal? If I appeal and same result then another 400 dollars for review? During appeal do they discuss with us or its just like same waiting and get the result concept.


If you are sure that you have not missed any evidence for those 2 companies, you can write to help ACS giving the details of the evidence that you have provided 
Another member recently has his experience accepted
Cheers


----------



## Silentpoison (Sep 30, 2019)

Rnkumar083 said:


> Haven't got my results yet. What was the reason?


Have you got the results ? Was it positive?


----------



## rb_rishi (Sep 24, 2021)

Hi All! I applied for SA on 22nd September and still awaiting results. My friends who applied in August got back their SA in a couple of days. Anyone who's in the same boat as me?


----------



## arsenal3010 (Oct 26, 2021)

rb_rishi said:


> Hi All! I applied for SA on 22nd September and still awaiting results. My friends who applied in August got back their SA in a couple of days. Anyone who's in the same boat as me?


Hi @rb_rishi have you received your result. Mine was submitted on 17 Sep and still waiting for result


----------



## rb_rishi (Sep 24, 2021)

arsenal3010 said:


> Hi @rb_rishi have you received your result. Mine was submitted on 17 Sep and still waiting for result





arsenal3010 said:


> Hi @rb_rishi have you received your result. Mine was submitted on 17 Sep and still waiting for result


Hi @arsenal3010, no I’m also still waiting for my results. Before applying, I went to an agent to ask how long it takes to get SA. He told me that these days acs is taking no more than 4 weeks . Guess that’s not true


----------



## arsenal3010 (Oct 26, 2021)

rb_rishi said:


> Hi @arsenal3010, no I’m also still waiting for my results. Before applying, I went to an agent to ask how long it takes to get SA. He told me that these days acs is taking no more than 4 weeks . Guess that’s not true


Fortunately, I received the result today (27 October). Mine is about 6 weeks time.
I guess you should be about receive it soon. Best of luck.


----------



## rb_rishi (Sep 24, 2021)

arsenal3010 said:


> Fortunately, I received the result today (27 October). Mine is about 6 weeks time.
> I guess you should be about receive it soon. Best of luck.


That’s great! I received it too just after replying you.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi All,
My brother in laws ACS assessment is expiring in 2 weeks time. He has been waiting for the ITA since 2 years and all due to COVID, offshore invites were stopped. The question I have are as follows

1. Is ACS providing any extension/exception to the skill assessment letter validity?
2. What is the process for ACS renewal and how much is the fee for renewal?

If anyone can enlighten me, then it would be very helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Hi All,
> My brother in laws ACS assessment is expiring in 2 weeks time. He has been waiting for the ITA since 2 years and all due to COVID, offshore invites were stopped. The question I have are as follows
> 
> 1. Is ACS providing any extension/exception to the skill assessment letter validity?
> ...


1. No extensions by ACS / DHA on your assessment
2. There is no renewal, but a fresh application. You need to upload all your documents, but be mindful that your previous application will be validated against the new one, so make sure they all match with previous assessment.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

fugitive_4u said:


> 1. No extensions by ACS / DHA on your assessment
> 2. There is no renewal, but a fresh application. You need to upload all your documents, but be mindful that your previous application will be validated against the new one, so make sure they all match with previous assessment.


Thanks mate.


----------



## sakthivel.gurusamy (10 mo ago)

Rnkumar083 said:


> Hi, I have applied for acs on Feb 13th, it's more than a month now. I didn't get any updates dashboard shows status as with assessor. Any idea about the current timeline to process.


Hi Rnkumar083_ I have same issues as you. More than a month with an assessor. I have applied 17-Jan-2022 still waiting . Can please advise , what outcome you received.


----------



## sakthivel.gurusamy (10 mo ago)

Silentpoison said:


> Have you received the assessment outcome?or any response for you email? One of my friend has applied on the same date and still waiting for the same. Not sure what’s their current timeline to process.


Hi Kumar.. I am also in the same boat ..as like you. Can you please share me your experience and advice


----------



## sakthivel.gurusamy (10 mo ago)

Rnkumar083 said:


> Hi, I have applied for acs on Feb 13th, it's more than a month now. I didn't get any updates dashboard shows status as with assessor. Any idea about the current timeline to process.


Hi Kumar.. I am also in the same boat ..as like you. Can you please share me your experience and advice


----------

